# what kinda tractor you got



## 7 point

what kinda tractor you got? i HAVE a 1964 FORD SUPERDEXTA


----------



## JustUs4All

51 Case VAC
54 Ford NAA


----------



## robertyb

70 something Ford 3600.


----------



## hevishot

2003 New Holland TN75 4x4 and a 2005 New Holland TCD35 4x4.


----------



## GAGE

04 New Holland TC 40 DA w/a FEL


----------



## kracker

Kubota 2wd
Massey Ferguson 4wd with a front end bucket


----------



## redlevel

'06 Farmtrac 35

'56 Ford 600


That Super Dexta is one more tough, pulling machine.  Does yours have the three cylinder Perkins diesel?


----------



## Doyle

Mid '80s JD 950 2wd

Pros - Sips fuel.  I can mow all day on a tank of diesel.   Plenty of power to bushog anything I want with a 5' mower.

Cons - No live PTO and straight transmission.   No shift-on-the-go and if you push the clutch in you loose power to the PTO.


----------



## Glynr

80's John Deere 950 four wheel drive and 80's Ford 3000


----------



## cook

1975 Power King


----------



## 7 point

redlevel said:


> '06 Farmtrac 35
> 
> '56 Ford 600
> 
> 
> That Super Dexta is one more tough, pulling machine.  Does yours have the three cylinder Perkins diesel?



yes it has A 152 perkins


----------



## THERAKE

1955 farmall 200,1947 farmall m,1948 farmall super m,1947 allis chamblers c,another allis c and b parts tractor,allis chamblers wd,and a 2000 ford 1720 and I think thats all of them.


----------



## JigNchunk

We have ford 3000 that we leavev at the club and a Kioti 130 4wd at home.


----------



## Havana Dude

80's something Kubota 16 horse 4WD. Need one with a bucket though.


----------



## copenhagen cowboy

massey ferguson 135 diesel, and a 1956 international 300 utility


----------



## Capt Quirk

96 Chevy 1500 Z71, but thinking about getting a Mule...


----------



## Hunter/Mason

76 David Brown 885G
40 Ford 9N


----------



## telco guy

1992 JD 5300 50hp, w/loader ,  2009 JD 5101E4wd 101hp, w/loader


----------



## Gaducker

82 long 310,  never put a wrench on it and it will crank right now even at 20 deg.  1700 hours on it and paw in law bought brand new.


----------



## knot

1964 Allis Chalmers D17 Series IV diesel
1952 B Allis Chalmers
1949 G Allis Chalmers


----------



## blacksheep

1974 Kubota L-260 Diesel


----------



## gcs

I have a 1999 New Holland 3930 and a 1955 Ford 640 that was my wifes grandpa. We restored the tractor a few years ago.


----------



## Inthegarge

1952 Ferguson (before Massey-Ferguson) that was retored by a LEO in Gwinett County (His hobby). Use it almost year round...RW


----------



## GeorgeWBush

2001 John Deere 5410 4x4 
2008 John Deere 5425 4x4 cab w/ loader 
2010 New Holland TT60A 4x4


----------



## 7 point

gcs said:


> I have a 1999 New Holland 3930 and a 1955 Ford 640 that was my wifes grandpa. We restored the tractor a few years ago.



nice tractor is that 640 A workmaster?


----------



## gcs

Its just a 640 not a workmaster. A workmaster is a 641 I think. The 640 is just like the 1953 Jubilee.


----------



## denny

06 kubota 3130 4wd


----------



## davis211

'04 New Holland TC35 4wd with loader - just the right size for my little "farm" of 17 acres.  It will handle a 6' bushhog and is great for hauling to the deer lease for food plots.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Mid 90's Kubota L-3300 4wd  w/ loader  and custom EZ-Go golf cart canopy (works perfect)


----------



## deerehauler

1950 John Deere BN with front mounted cultivators
1950 Ford 8N


----------



## repoman34




----------



## 7 point

man yall got some nice tractors I tryed to post A photo of mine but Im having trouble with it


----------



## CUTT'EM 76

*tractors*

20O1 John Deere 5310
1985 Ford 2810


----------



## cball917

Confederate_Jay said:


> Mid 90's Kubota L-3300 4wd  w/ loader  and custom EZ-Go golf cart canopy (works perfect)



heck of a load on a 1500


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

2007 New Holland TD75D.


----------



## Hut2

1947 Ford 2N.


----------



## rider1009

2007 John Deere 4320 4wd w/loader


----------



## JohnBenoit09

new holland tn-75hp. get more hp than you think you will need. Also have a little case front end loader.


----------



## stravis

telco guy said:


> 2009 JD 5101E4wd 101hp, w/loader



I've got that same one except mine has the 553 loader. Bought it in September. I love it.


----------



## FootLongDawg

Ford 4600SU


----------



## Confederate_Jay

cball917 said:


> heck of a load on a 1500



It's fine... It's a Chevrolet. "Like a Rock"  as they say -


----------



## tree cutter 08

06 kubota 3130 4x4. loader and skid winch. tough tractor


----------



## Unclesteve52

67 Ford 3000 diesel(unrestored.) PTO will not disengage anymore; guess it will eventually strip out. Works fine otherwise except not cranking too well with this extreme cold we've had lately.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

Here they are: I just rebuilt the motor in the 9N






Here's the ones me and my brother (Swamp Star) had before the construction/landscape buisness fell apart!!!
94 Cat 953B





07 T-250 BobCat





06 L3400 Kubota





Heres a 62 1010 JD I restored and sold.





If you have one you want restored let me know.


----------



## buckmanmike

Ford 2000 diesel. Actually owned by my cousin, but we share use. Originally purchased by our Grandfather. tractor runs great but wished it had another 25-30 hp.


----------



## BakHoKng

Got a 1978 Massey Ferguson 30B 2 wheel drive,been making a living on it for the past 24 years,doing whatever they need, hardly put a part on it, the MF is bullet proof.


----------



## chashlls150

1999 Long Farmtrac 60


----------



## carver

1965 IH 424 with no ps


----------



## Misfire270

06 kubota 3130 with front end loader and backhoe absolutely love it


----------



## alanngmt

Got a 2000 Kubota L-3000DT w/ loader, bushhog,5 shank plow, rock rake, 62" tiller. 
I'm ready to plow & till as soon as it dries out some...


----------



## 7 point

7 point said:


> man yall got some nice tractors I tryed to post A photo of mine but Im having trouble with it


 hears my superdexta


----------



## mr4shootin

Ford 1720


----------



## WishboneW

1968 Massey Ferguson 135 Diesel.


----------



## 1kruger

*52 8n*

here is my 52 8n with the plotmaster attached


----------



## 440Mopar

*only real tractors are red*

We have a 1466 international ,a 986 international
,a super c farmall with a belly blade


----------



## kmckinnie

massy 235 diesel  1975


----------



## ben300win

07' Farmtrac 555 DTC ( Same as 80s Ford 5610) 50Hp Diesel 4x4 with Loader and Canopy. Bought it with a set of forks and toothbar for bucket. Has the quick tatch skid steer type mounting plate so any skid steer attachments will work on it. Good tractor for the money.


----------



## mike bell

Massey 135,   Terramite T6, and working on a 08 Mahindra maybe.....


----------



## Havana Dude

I am officially jealous!!! Ya'll are my heroes!!!!! No way I could post a pic of mine!!  LOL

A little funny blast from the past. My son is 17 years old. When he was about 2, he would say, "Mommy, I gotta go mow gas with daddy on the ta-tee". I can hear him saying it right now!! The good old days.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Nice truck there Confederate Jay along with the tractor!


----------



## 7 point

any new ones?


----------



## stewart 14

Mines a 165 Massey Ferguson!!!


----------



## Ole Crip

2005 Branson 2810 4x4 with front loader and 1959 ford 800 love them both..


----------



## Ole Crip

gcs said:


> I have a 1999 New Holland 3930 and a 1955 Ford 640 that was my wifes grandpa. We restored the tractor a few years ago.



Beautiful tractor.


----------



## Ole Crip

deerehauler said:


> 1950 John Deere BN with front mounted cultivators
> 1950 Ford 8N



Sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fireman32

175 Massey Ferguson, diesel


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Got this one back in July, New Holland T4.75 Powerstar.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

4630 New Holland, 240 Massey Ferguson, and a 20hp 2 cyl air cooled Belarus. 

I like my 4630


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Fordson Super Dexta, owned by my Father, now restored and back to work


----------



## 7 point

lets see a pic of that super dexta


----------



## 1gr8bldr

7 point said:


> lets see a pic of that super dexta


It does not look this clean now, after 3 years of using it, but I do try to keep it clean.


----------



## triton

1967 Massey Ferguson 165 High Crop


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

1991 John Deere 2355
Before the JD i ran a 165 Massey Ferguson


----------



## rvick

'58 Ford Workmaster 601, King Plow Co. 6' harrow & Bush Hog 285 mower. great set-up for the woods.


----------



## knot

*Ready for grass season*

Found a JD finishing mower to mount on my G Allis Chalmers


----------



## T.P.

951 and L3540


----------



## englishmonster

i got a Kubota LS2800 standard garden tractor. peftect size fer gardening, small food plots, and bush hoggind


----------



## REB 73

alanngmt said:


> Got a 2000 Kubota L-3000DT w/ loader, bushhog,5 shank plow, rock rake, 62" tiller.
> I'm ready to plow & till as soon as it dries out some...



I bushhogged yesterday with yanmar 240D 4x4 think we;re
going to have to wait on the ground to dry for a while.


----------



## Poleclimber15

2000 Massey Ferguson 231s - 45hp
1971 Massey Ferguson 165 - 58hp
1969 John Deere 450 - 57hp 6-way blade & winch


----------



## Robert28

John Deere 5203 mfwd with 553 loader. 56 hp.


----------



## aabradley82

I've got my grandad's JD2355 with a loader. Gave it to me 5 yrs ago but wouldn't let me have it till I built a shed for it. Now he wishes he had it back and had given me one of the newer ones. Mine rides better and doesn't guzzle fuel.


----------



## Johnny Reb

Here is mine.

It is a 1970's Hefty A616 mini backhoe. It has an old single cylinder cast iron 16hp gas Briggs. Runs good but thinking about switching it out for a small diesel.


----------



## southernboy2147

1970's international 806 all original. not a oil leak or anything. been a great tractor.


----------



## Vernon Holt

WishboneW said:


> 1968 Massey Ferguson 135 Diesel.


 
Wishbone: What a heartwarming surprise to see my old friend once again!!  Thank you for posting the pic.  Do you recall my telling you on the phone that she looks a little rough, but is a very sound tractor??  Most of the bumps and scrapes were put on the tractor during my 23 years of faithful service.

I purchased the tractor in 1983, well used, from a farmer in Atkinson Co. and hauled it to my place in Ware County where I used it for 6 years.  In 1989, I moved the tractor to Gilmer Co. where I enjoyed it for another 17 years.  I never would have sold it if only it had power steering.

Hope you have many more years of faithful service!!


----------



## grouper throat

JD 5500 cab with a belly pan. My grandpa's JD 310e backhoe is the real workhorse for me though.


----------



## Davec9

2010 Mahindra


----------



## markland

Here's my 2005 JD 2210 23hp 3cyl diesel 4wd after some modifications and finally getting to use it bushogging, great little tractor with lot's of power and get's the job done!  Replaced turf tires with Gator 28-12-12 on the rear and 22-8-10 on the front, built a bumper/grill guard/winch mount for the front and added a remote 5000# winch, fabricated a skid plate to protect the hyd filter and transmission, added tool box holder/back up lights on the rear as well as LED lights for the front, ready for hunt club work now!


----------



## Harley45

Here's my Kubota BX25


----------



## coloradowalt

Tafe 4010 DE


----------



## 7 point

markland said:


> Here's my 2005 JD 2210 23hp 3cyl diesel 4wd after some modifications and finally getting to use it bushogging, great little tractor with lot's of power and get's the job done!  Replaced turf tires with Gator 28-12-12 on the rear and 22-8-10 on the front, built a bumper/grill guard/winch mount for the front and added a remote 5000# winch, fabricated a skid plate to protect the hyd filter and transmission, added tool box holder/back up lights on the rear as well as LED lights for the front, ready for hunt club work now!



Thats A nice looking little tractor I like the tires.


----------



## markland

7 point said:


> Thats A nice looking little tractor I like the tires.



Thanks love the tractor and works great, only problem is those tires dig hard and will sink you in the ground quickly if it get's too wet, so thank goodness for the winch, pulls it right on out as long as you have a tree to hook to!


----------



## Davec9

Mahindra 2610 4WD... Nice woods worker for sure!


----------



## Arrow Flinger

1951  Ferguson.   Took me 51 years to get a 60+ year old tractor but I love it.


----------



## boomhower

*our new toy*

Kubota M7040 w/ bucket, forks and 6' heavy duty bushhog


----------



## oops1

Gotta 3830 with a loader.. Y'all got some serious iron up in here.


----------



## Hokey123

Allis chalmers 5030


----------



## turkeykirk

I have a 1953 Ferguson TO-30 (needs an engine rebuild) and a 2001 New Holland TC 30. It's nice to just go out, crank up the tractor and go to work. On my ol' Ferguson, I always had to do some kind of repair work before I could do any thing with the tractor.


----------



## Hobie246

2011 Kioti CK35 w/ loader 4wd


----------



## Woodscrew

1953 TO-30 Harry Ferguson, 19?? 8N Ford, 1949 Minneapolis Moline Universal, Yanmar 1700


----------



## JKnieper

Pic from last weekend.  Also use a JD 4440 and an IH 444.


----------



## blackeyepea

96 Ford/New Holland 1320 Kelly B10 backhoe-Very Low Hours


----------



## 7 point

JustUs4All said:


> 51 Case VAC
> 54 Ford NAA



Got any pics of that case we had A 51 vac before the super dexta


----------



## T.P.

Nice.


----------



## 7 point

What kind do you have T.P.


----------



## T.P.

7 point said:


> What kind do you have T.P.



I traded the Kubota on post #76 in on a 6060. I like it more better.


----------



## 7 point

You got a nice tractor there T what do you do with it.


----------



## GAGE

What is not to like TP? Very nice!!!


----------



## T.P.

7 point said:


> You got a nice tractor there T what do you do with it.



Mainly just food plots. We plant a good bit at our lease and I got tired of almost passing out in the August heat. Plus, I like the radio.


----------



## 7 point

You cant hide money


----------

